# Come Learn From The Best!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The Utah Taxidermists Association is holding their third Jam Session on Saturday July 17th. This time it will be at High Uintahs Taxidermy in Coalville. Dean Schulte is the owner and will be sharing his techniques and talent in the area of Life-size mammals. Dean Is a well respected taxidermist with several major awards to his credit. He is also a certified NTA judge. He will be covering everything from A to Z on fitting, altering, sizing, and mounting life-size animals. Dean assures me that he will be teaching far beyond the basic nuts and bolts. Stuff that he's learned over years of trial and error will be available to us in this intimate hands on setting. The seminar is open to all. UTA members will pay $100.00 and non members will need to pay their $35 membership fee on top of that. This will be an all day event starting at 8:00 AM sharp. There will be coffee juice and doughnuts in the morning, and a catered lunch included. The seminar is open to the first 20 people who sign up so don't delay, this one will fill up fast.

Send a check or money order made out to the Utah Taxidermists Association (UTA) to me to reserve your spot.

UTA
C/O Darin Gardner
170 East 370 South
Kaysville UT 84037


----------

